

Ask HN: Which model is more effective? - karlclement

Hello there,<p>I was wondering, which model is more effective to attract users?<p>-A Freemium and Premium approach, in other words a premium Saas application<p>-Or, a completely free application using advertising as monetization.<p>What are your recommendations?<p>If you have any past experiences, please share.<p>Thanks everyone,
======
tst
Depends on your product and customers.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1907332>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=335514>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1787533>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=302202>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=375417>

~~~
karlclement
Thank you for your reply. I've read all of your submissions, very helpful.
Leaning more towards a completely free application.

Take for example a blogging platform such as Posterous or Tumblr. Any
suggestions as to how I would monetize my application other then direct banner
advertising?

Past experiences?

Thank you for your help,

~~~
ceslami
Premium themes work for Tumblr.

